# What's the softest kind of bit?



## Islandmudpony (Feb 7, 2011)

There are tons of forums about bits, but it all seems geared at which bits are stronger. I've been riding a really green 3 year old hannoverian cross. She's very sensitive to the bit, and tosses her head alot. On the other hand, she has great natural flexion, seems really willing to please and is very submissive, but she's really all over the place (gangly and unbalanced and needing all the support she can get). She's currently in a french link eggbutt snaffle, but I don't think it's the right bit for her. Are loose ring snaffles the softest bits you can get? If not, what is softer?

This is a girl that is going to need a bit, leg and seat she can really trust until she grows into herself (she's going to be 16.2 - 17HH when she's done), so we need this to be a positive intro for her.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I know everybody says it, but it's true... sooo, the bits in the horses mouth is only as strong as the hands that pull on them.
I ride both my horses in snaffles, one a green (and currently fresh with an "active" hind end) 7yo tb gelding who is in a loose ring snaffle.
My older girl is in what I think is a softer bit, she is in a rubber mullen mouth, still a snaffle, but it has no joins, so no nutcracker action, and it is also completely rubber with loose rings, so she like it a lot better.

It depends on what sort of pressure your horse likes/dislikes. Bubbles hates the double break snaffle, the waterfords, the fixed ring eggbutt snaffle and everything else I have tried except the rubber mullen mouth.
Mitchell on the other hand goes fine in the loose ring snaffle, and a fixed ring snaffle. I haven't tried him in the rubber mullen mouth.

Now I don't know this from experience... But apparently loose rings are designed to stop the horse from pulling/leaning on the bit, so if that's the case, and she doesn't pull on the bit, perhaps try a fixed ring hollow eggbutt snaffle, and quite a thick one at that, as they are softer on the mouth than thin ones are.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Not sure about the softest bit.. But the harshest bit is any jopinted snaffle. The link in it creates a nut cracker action and more often than not horses have injuries more so from these than a pelham or a shank.. Ive seen horses have the top of there mouth broken with them.. I personaly like Dutch gags and pelhams but i also ride in a loose ring snaffle.. Bits are all preferance between horse and rider. Nobody can tell you an exact answer just opions.. Like holybubbles said its also the hands on the other side.. 

Sorry to be not much help..


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

I do not believe that a bit is only as strong as the hands that are riding them. This may be true to some extent, but some bits are drastically worse than others. A soft bit may be anything with a double join - eliminating the 'nut cracker' effect on the roof of the horses mouth. You could try a KK Training Snaffle, or anything with a french link. Thicker bits tend to be softer than thinner ones - as the pressure is more spread out across the horses mouth, however some horses prefer smaller mouth pieces. Especially ones with low pallettes. Thinner mouthpieces tend to me 'harsher' as the pressure is more defined. Another 'soft' bit would be a rubber straight mouth snaffle. The softest kind of bit would be no bit at all


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

You could also try a peewee bit, I've heard they are amazing and very good for introducing the horse to the bit.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The "severity" of the bit is something defined differently in different publications. I personally think this Mikmar Bit Company (3 links, oval mouth, eggbutt, copper mouth) to be the mildest possible. 

However some people say eggbutt is more mild than loose rings, others that loose rings is milder. And I even seen someone saying 2 links is much milder than 3 links. So I guess it all depends, but -of course- the choice of the bit very much depends on horse too!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it's a matter of whats right for your horse. 
My horse hates a french link bit, he will chew on it and try to evade it the whole time I'm riding him.
But he doesn't do any of that behavior with just a regular snaffle..


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought the Mullen mouth was the softest bit?
I don't ride any of my horse in bridles. , but when I do, my mare is ridden in a loose ring snaffle. My gelding has a double jointed loose ring snaffle- that one will be changing soon- to a mullen mouth. 

My horses are ridden bitless in nylon halters. The get the bit when the don't respond to leg cues or direct contact on the rein (to turn sharply/quickly). 

Good luck with the mare! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I was having a similar issue with my mare when I first got her and I was riding her in a french link. I spoke to my vet about it and he had an interesting take on the situation.

He was doing her teeth at the time and we were talking about bits. Although the french link is very mild on the roof of the mouth, it was causing her some sensitivity in the corners of her mouth. He demonstrated this while doing her teeth. Even when sedated, she was quite touchy in that area.

He suggested trying a rubber bit, which I did. I have had her in a thick rubber eggbutt snaffle ever since and she does much much better. Although the nutcracker action is harsher on the roof of the mouth, I ride with very little pressure on the bit itself, it is more of a communication tool for me. Hence the nutcracker action is minimal.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I thought the Mullen mouth was the softest bit?
> I don't ride any of my horse in bridles. , but when I do, my mare is ridden in a loose ring snaffle. My gelding has a double jointed loose ring snaffle- that one will be changing soon- to a mullen mouth.
> 
> My horses are ridden bitless in nylon halters. The get the bit when the don't respond to leg cues or direct contact on the rein (to turn sharply/quickly).
> ...


I think the best way to ride is without a bit at all but you can't always do this. I know I am not much help here but my horse hates snaffle bits all together. He chews on them and when he can will let the bit slide out of his mouth all together. I ride him in a curb with a roller. He does very well with this bit and always has.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

The best bit is no bit. I don't use them at all anymore. However, after many years of trying all sorts of different bits I found that the Pinchless snaffle is a good one and also Myler makes many good bits. I agree about the hands but some bits are really intended just to harm or cause pain and of course nobody wants to do that. It's also important to know that snaffle bits provide a different purpose over say curb bits. That some horses actually prefer a curb bit with a higher port which provides tongue release. I seem to remember that Myler has some information about bits on their website. Jonathan Field held a seminar regarding bits which was really good but I don't see a DVD or anything. If I see something that might help you I'll post it.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Not sure about the softest bit.. But the harshest bit is any jopinted snaffle. The link in it creates a nut cracker action and more often than not horses have injuries more so from these than a pelham or a shank.QUOTE]
> 
> I have to disagree here. Snaffles are most definitely not the harshest bit. Only some horses have low enough palates that the snaffle will poke into the roof of their mouth. For many horses jointed snaffles work only on the tongue and bars.
> 
> ...


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I think she's also sensitive and having trouble accepting the bit. I would suggest also working her on long lines on the ground. This way you can watch her and see where her weak spots are, while encouraging her to connect and flow from the hind end to the head.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

TheLovedOne said:


> *The best bit is no bit. *I don't use them at all anymore. However, after many years of trying all sorts of different bits I found that the Pinchless snaffle is a good one and also Myler makes many good bits. I agree about the hands but some bits are really intended just to harm or cause pain and of course nobody wants to do that. It's also important to know that snaffle bits provide a different purpose over say curb bits. That some horses actually prefer a curb bit with a higher port which provides tongue release. I seem to remember that Myler has some information about bits on their website. Jonathan Field held a seminar regarding bits which was really good but I don't see a DVD or anything. If I see something that might help you I'll post it.


LovedOne, it's simply not true. Some horses do NOT like to be ridden in bitless bridle, hackamore, sidepull, or the halter with reins, because they don't coop with the pressure on nose or the jaw. Not opening the discussion here, just saying...


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> LovedOne, it's simply not true. Some horses do NOT like to be ridden in bitless bridle, hackamore, sidepull, or the halter with reins, because they don't coop with the pressure on nose or the jaw. Not opening the discussion here, just saying...


Agree'd. I had a 15 year old TWH gelding who loved his hackamore. At the same time, Loki, my 11 year old, would quite frankly have a screaming fit if I put one on him. 

What works for some people may not work for everything else. I think it's all in the training and what the horse feels most comfortably in, and responds best to


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

horsplay said:


> I think the best way to ride is without a bit at all.


 No no no no no.

The best bit is the bit that is best for your horse. Some horses prefer contact in their mouths, some on their noses, but you can NOT group every horse together and say every horse likes pressure on his nose. There are things that can be done with a bit that just can not be done in a bitless bridle or hackamore. Remember that a bosal/hack/bitless can cause just as much pain as a bit can. It's all in the hands holding the reins.

OP, have you tried a Mylers bit? They typically have lots of tongue relief, unlike a plain snaffle, which is often the source of discomfort.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can vouch for the Myler comfort snaffle being mild. And that is considered one of their "level 2" bits. I can only imagine level 1 bits are even milder.

Anyhow, I have two older trail horses that I can ride in just about anything, and compared to what I normally ride them in, the Myler comfort snaffle is really mild. I can tell because I have to use more pressure to get the same amount of response. I think the horses like it and are comfortable in it though.  I just won't use it when they are likely to be bouncing off the walls, like after a couple weeks off. :lol:


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i duno if there really is a nice bit! most of the time i dont use a bit i use a halter and a no bit briddle! my horse responds fine! my grandma/trainer says that bits destroy a horses mouth and they dont respond properly!


----------



## MagicAmigo92 (Jun 16, 2010)

There are tons of soft bits.. Depending on the type of training and riding it's hard to say. For colt training and good smooth mouth bit or an O ring does wonders with flexing and bending which is needed in both types of riding, whether it be western or english.


----------



## Islandmudpony (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow guys, thanks for all the responses  I am going to try her in a loose ring snaffle next time, and if that doesn't work, I'd love to try an unjointed loose ring mullen. I hear what you guys are saying about the bit being as soft as the hands using them, but I assure you, I'm a very experienced rider, and I'm not leaning on her mouth. I would like to train her for dressage, and I ride alot from my seat and legs. Her mouth is very sensitive (hence the head-tossing), but other than that, she's very yeilding even to the softest contact. She has the most natural poll and lateral flexion I've ever seen in a young horse.

I will also take a good look at her teeth - she's only 3, so I know that there are still changes taking place in her mouth. Another possible physical issue is ringbone in her left hind leg - we are just watching it closely and only doing very light training with her. I'd love to lunge her to help develop topline muscling, and I know it would be great for her balance, but we don't want to push her too much, cuz above all else, she needs to stay sound.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

> bits destroy a horses mouth and they dont respond properly


Again every horse is different.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

tbstorm said:


> i duno if there really is a nice bit! most of the time i dont use a bit i use a halter and a no bit briddle! my horse responds fine! my grandma/trainer says that bits destroy a horses mouth and they dont respond properly!


Hard hands and incorrect training destroys a horses mouth :wink: If you balance on the reins you are going to have one hard mouthed, peeved horse. If you balance properly with your legs and work the horse off those legs and your seat, you will have a happy mouthed equine. Assuming, of course, that he or she has been properly trained and understands the cues.

I ride a gelding at a friends place who HATES you in his mouth. He will rear and have an utter fit. He's extremely sensitive and soft, and likes his balanced, full mouth bit. He just doesn't like you hanging on it. 
An incredible ride....if you know how to work off your seat and legs. He cooperates for light rein cues, but working purely with the bit in reins will get you tossed.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The softest bit is the one that the individual horse votes for! One needs to experiment with the individual horse to find it. 

Of course, no horse will appreciate pinching, poking, tightness, etc. Make sure that the rings on a snaffle have either metal or rubber guards against pinching the corners of the mouth.


----------



## Islandmudpony (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey everyone  Took a look in her mouth - no obvious teeth problems, although she is due for the vet to check them out. Switched to loose ring snaffle, and it's been a huge improvement. She's much more relaxed now. I think part of the problem is her first few rides were with pretty young kids, and because she has such big forward movement, they kinda grabbed onto her face to try and slow her down. Not going to happen with me, of course. Hoping to ride today, and will be doing lots of circles, and walk/trot up/down transitions in the ring, just focussing on going forward, long and low.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

something like this would be a good choice, flexible enough mouthpiece, but not so that it could nutcracker/fold down. full cheeks to help disperse lateral pressure on the sides of the face. this particular bit is pretty expensive, but i'm sure there would be cheaper similar options


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Island:

I'm glad she is working better in a different bit. As long as it is working well I would stay with it. If I were you I wouldn't let green riders on her until she was further along in her training and pretty solid herself.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Northern said:


> The softest bit is the one that the individual horse votes for! One needs to experiment with the individual horse to find it.


Two thumbs up to this!



Islandmudpony said:


> Hey everyone  Took a look in her mouth - no obvious teeth problems, although she is due for the vet to check them out. Switched to loose ring snaffle, and it's been a huge improvement. She's much more relaxed now. I think part of the problem is her first few rides were with pretty young kids, and because she has such big forward movement, they kinda grabbed onto her face to try and slow her down. Not going to happen with me, of course. Hoping to ride today, and will be doing lots of circles, and walk/trot up/down transitions in the ring, just focussing on going forward, long and low.


I am glad you have found what works, sounds like you are really on the right track and have a good approach to things, all the best with continued improvement, be sure to show us some piccies soon!


----------



## Islandmudpony (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah.. about the "kids" riding her... It's prolly not going to happen again for a long time. She's a really good-natured mare, but yeah, needs training from an experienced rider. She's not mine though - I've just been riding her for a friend. 

Had an interesting ride yesterday - really good stuff at the walk. Lengthen/shorten stride, small and large serpentines, walk/halt/walk transitions, like, coming along really good. Then we did some trot work :shock:, and all that lovely steering work went right out the window. So we practiced figure 8s for awhile. I really think I should have free-lunged her first; she was kind of like a coiled spring. A very long, fast, coiled spring with spaghetti for legs, lol. So green...


----------

